# dell ultrasharp u2412m zum zocken



## floh315 (31. August 2012)

Hallo an alle 

Ich wollte mal fragen ob der oben genannte bildschirm mit seinen 8ms reaktionszeit rein wegen der schnelligkeit zum zocken geeignet ist


Danke im voraus


----------



## Painkiller (3. September 2012)

Welche Spiele willst du denn spielen? Für Shooter wäre ein 120Hz-Modell fast besser.


----------



## floh315 (3. September 2012)

Bringt mir nichts oder? Wenn ich gar keine 120 fps hinkriege?


----------



## Painkiller (3. September 2012)

floh315 schrieb:


> Bringt mir nichts oder? Wenn ich gar keine 120 fps hinkriege?


 Für 120Hz braucht man keine 120FPS! Siehe hier:



Spoiler



*Was sind die Vorteile vom 120Hz-Betrieb?

*- effektive Reduzierung von Schlieren bzw. Tearing
- flüssigerer Bildablauf
- niedrigere Schaltzeiten

Zitat PCGH:

_ „Schon auf dem Desktop beim Bewegen von   Fenstern sehen Sie einen  deutlichen Unterschied zwischen 120 und 60   Hertz. Fenster werden mit 120  Hertz erst bei sehr hoher Geschwindigkeit   unscharf. In Spielen wie  Counter-Strike, in denen schnelle Drehungen   wichtig sind, können Sie  Gegner früher erkennen, da die   Bewegungsunschärfe viel geringer ist als  bei einem 60-Hertz-LCD."_

*Brauch ich für 120Hz auch 120FPS?* 

Dieser Mythos geistert schon eine Weile durch die Weiten des Internets.   Einfach ausgedrückt: Nein! 120 FPS sind nicht nötig. Bereits im   Desktopbetrieb merkt man die Vorteile eines 120Hz-Monitors. Das   verschieben von offenen Fenstern zeigt das am deutlichsten. Natürlich   ist es realtiv sinnfrei sich von einem 120Hz-Monitor ein Wunder zu   erwarten. Ein 120Hz-Monitor macht Spiele die ruckeln sicher nicht   ruckelfrei.  Er ist also keine Wunderwaffe, wenn der heimische PC an seine Leistungsgrenzen gerät. 

Allerdings ermöglicht er eine leicht flüssigere Bildausgabe, wenn Vsync   aktiv und Triple-Buffering inaktiv ist. In diesem Betriebszustand  können  nur Bildraten ausgegeben werden, die ein glatter Teiler der   Bildschirmfrequenz sind. Bei 60 Hz also 60 fps, 30 fps, 20 fps, 15   fps,... und bei 120 Hz 120 fps, 60 fps, 40 fps, 30 fps, 24 fps, 20   fps,... . Zwar wird die Anzeigedauer für jeden Frame neu ausgehandelt,   so dass auch ein 60 Hz Display auf 59 Bilder in einer Sekunde kommen   kann, im Zweifelsfall können die Zwischenstufen "40 fps" und "24 fps"   beim 120 Hz Display aber den Unterschied zwischen gut und mittelmäßig   spielbar bzw. gerade noch und unspielbar ausmachen.


----------



## floh315 (3. September 2012)

ich meine von der reaktionszeit her ob er da im vergleich zu anderen 60 hz modellen unterschieden bemerkbar sind( die 8ms sind auf s/w) bezogen, finde nirgendwo die für farbe


----------



## Painkiller (3. September 2012)

Schau mal hier:

PRAD | Test Monitor Dell U2412M

Ausführlicher geht es nicht mehr.


----------



## floh315 (3. September 2012)

danke

gut, da steht dass der auch für sehr flotte spiele geeignet ist danke für den testbericht nochmal


----------



## Painkiller (3. September 2012)

Bitte, Bitte.. Immer wieder gerne!


----------

